# Removing rear brake drums



## Jo060 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey, I have a 95' Nissan XE-V6. I was wondering if anyone knew how to remove the rear brake drums? I can't get them to come off. Any ideas? Thanks, Joe!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jo060 said:


> Hey, I have a 95' Nissan XE-V6. I was wondering if anyone knew how to remove the rear brake drums? I can't get them to come off. Any ideas? Thanks, Joe!


Disengage the parking/emergency brake, then tug on them firmly. If they feel like they're stuck, give them a few whacks with a rubber mallet. You can put penetrating lubricant on the base of the lug studs to help, but if you do that make sure you clean it off with brake fluid before reassembling everything.


----------

